# MS Word - Creating text only visible on-screen



## Andrew_Rossington (May 21, 2008)

Hello all

My question:

Is it possible to create a text-box in word that has text inside that is only visible on-screen... therefore, when the document is printed the text box is empty?

I'd appreciate any help with this.

Thanks.


----------



## Marbles (May 21, 2008)

If you go to File - Print - Options, then in, Include With Document, untick the Drawing Objects box.


----------



## Andrew_Rossington (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. What I need is for the box to be printed, but not the text.

Am I asking for too much?


----------



## gwkenny (May 22, 2008)

It's pretty easy.  Just create your textbox and type your stuff.

After you typed your stuff, highlight your stuff in the textbox.  Format your font as hidden.

Make sure though that your view options is set to show hidden text (I believe it is the default so there should not be a problem).  Shows on screen, does not print, but you still get the borders of your textbox if it has one.


----------



## Andrew_Rossington (May 27, 2008)

gwkenny said:


> It's pretty easy. Just create your textbox and type your stuff.
> 
> After you typed your stuff, highlight your stuff in the textbox. Format your font as hidden.
> 
> Make sure though that your view options is set to show hidden text (I believe it is the default so there should not be a problem). Shows on screen, does not print, but you still get the borders of your textbox if it has one.


 

That's perfect.

Thank you, and thanks to everyone for the advice.


----------

